# Will a DVI to HDMI adapter work on a monitor?



## Eric_Cartman (Apr 25, 2013)

My friend ordered a system yesterday and it is supposed to be here tomorrow.

But the problem is he just realized the graphics card he got only had DVI and HDMI connectors and doesn't come with a VGA cable.

His monitor has DVI and VGA only.

The problem is he only has a VGA cable.

He does have an HDMI cable and one of those DVI to HDMI adapters that you put on the graphics card to output an HDMI signal.

But can you put that adapter on a monitor to input an HDMI signal to the monitor?

Will that work or should I have him order a DVI cable?

Oh, and this is the card he got if it matters.

GIGABYTE GV-N65TBOC-2GD GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST 2...


----------



## Geekoid (Apr 25, 2013)

It depends what "one of those" DVI to HDMI adapters is exactly. There are many types of DVI, and not all adapters fit. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface

Like you say, the very best way to be sure is to get the right sort of DVI cable.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 25, 2013)

Eric_Cartman said:


> My friend ordered a system yesterday and it is supposed to be here tomorrow.
> 
> But the problem is he just realized the graphics card he got only had DVI and HDMI connectors and doesn't come with a VGA cable.
> 
> ...



you contradicted that a few times, you don't need a vga cable with the card you want a dvi cable. and then you said he only has a vga cable, but he does have hdmi cable and a adapter lol

the signal is digital so he should be fine. but there is two types of dvi, digital and the vga compatible. most have both so you should be ok


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 25, 2013)

i use a DVI-D Single Link to get my Xbox to post on my 21,5 LED full-hd screen next to my monitor bcs it don't have HDMI and i ordered it on ebay.co.uk for like less then £2 and it works fine ^^


----------



## Chryonn (Apr 27, 2013)

Eric_Cartman said:


> My friend ordered a system yesterday and it is supposed to be here tomorrow.
> 
> But the problem is he just realized the graphics card he got only had DVI and HDMI connectors and doesn't come with a VGA cable.
> 
> ...



here are his options: buy a DVI-D to DVI-D cable or buy a DVI-D to HDMI cable (i use one of these). DVI-D and HDMI are basically the same. a quick google does yield results for a VGA to HDMI cable but it won't work as VGA is analogue and HDMI is purely digital.


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't get why this is so hard to comprehend.

@d1nky, the only cable he has that is compatible with his monitor is a vga cable.

Sorry mr. literal.

I didn't think it would be difficult to figure out that I wanted to use the HDMI cable he has with the DVI to HDMI adapter he has with his monitor, but apparently it is.

I don't know where anyone got the idea that I wanted to use the vga cable.

Anyway, his parts came and we set it all up using the HDMI cable plugged into the graphics card, then the plugged into the DVI to HDMI adapter, and then the adapter plugged into the monitor.

It worked perfectly, for anyone in the future that is wondering if this will work.


----------

